# Uncertain diagnosis



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aw, that's awful! I'm glad Gus is back home with you.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry you are going through this uncertainty with Gus.

I might be able to offer you some hope for Gus's future. I'm guessing from your post that you took Gus to an emergency vet when he collapsed. Or did he "come to" and you went to your regular vet? 

Was the effusion done by a veterinary cardiologist?

I think that no tumors found is a good sign. Since none were found, it may have nothing to do with hemangiosarcoma.

Chance collapsed a one year ago. He has a congenital heart condition so we immediately went to his cardiologist. All the tests (ultrasound, echo, bloodwork) did not show anything related to his congenital mitral valve problem. The cardiologist suggested one more test : a 24 hour Holter monitor. It gave him the answer. It's called Ventricular Tachycardia (VT) and comes from arrhythmias (sp?) and the heart racing until it stopped and he collapsed. When the heart's natural pacemaker detects the heartbeat has stopped, it triggers it to beat again. Then Chance "came to".

Chance's VT is being treated with Sotalol and he has never had another collapsing event. Chance wore the monitor 3 times over several months to insure the medication was working and the dosage is right. The arrythmias were reduced by 98% on the Sotalol.

I go into this detail just to give you some hope that it may be something treatable by meds. I would see a vet cardiologist if you haven't already and ask him to pursue further tests to see if the cause can be determined.

I know what it's like to be living with a ticking time bomb. When Chance was diagnosed with VT, the vet could not give us much comfort because unless the arrrrythmias can be controlled, the outcome can be sudden death. And it's not related to over-exertion. The Holter test showed it was happening when Chance was at rest as well. Totally random.

But the hopeful part is by continuing to pursue the cause until it was found gave us a solution that has been working well. If there is a vet teaching hospital nearby, that would be another avenue. 

I can't tell you how many times (Chance is 10) the vet's first very educated opinion (based on him being a Golden) was not what the final diagnosis was. Last year, they thought Chance had a mast cell tumor, it turned out to be a much less aggressive cancer and was completely excised with clean margins.

Stay positive until you get a definitive answer. Never give up. 
I will say prayers that Gus begins to feel better and his appetite returns.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm very sorry you're going through this. If it were me, I would stay positive. 7 seems young for hemangiosarcoma. My Haley was 11 when he developed it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying for him and you. Don't have any experience with a dog collapsing. I have lost 2 or 3 dogs to hemangiosarcoma.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I really hope this isn't hemangiosarcoma, bc if it is idiopathic there really is a solid chance it is a one time thing. Dogs seem so study but are so fragile- sending all best wishes to Gus.


----------



## azzure (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi Goldy1 - Gus did regain consciousness a few minutes after his collapse. He went to our regular vet, who gave him pain meds and took x-rays. (Not sure he was in pain, but his breathing was very labored and he was very weak.) The x-rays and ultrasound there didn't show anything except the fluid around his heart. Eventually he was referred to a ER service about 90 minutes away, where he was "tapped". The next day he had another ultrasound which was examined by a radiologist...I'm not sure any cardiac specialists were consulted. Again, no tumors were seen anywhere. I will ask my vet if she can refer me to a cardiologist. He is comfortable now and I gave him mirtazapine (appetite stimulant) about 1/2 hour ago. He only wants to eat his dental treats right now! Weird. Thank you for your response.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

azzure said:


> Hi Goldy1 - Gus did regain consciousness a few minutes after his collapse. He went to our regular vet, who gave him pain meds and took x-rays. (Not sure he was in pain, but his breathing was very labored and he was very weak.) The x-rays and ultrasound there didn't show anything except the fluid around his heart. Eventually he was referred to a ER service about 90 minutes away, where he was "tapped". The next day he had another ultrasound which was examined by a radiologist...I'm not sure any cardiac specialists were consulted. Again, no tumors were seen anywhere. I will ask my vet if she can refer me to a cardiologist. He is comfortable now and I gave him mirtazapine (appetite stimulant) about 1/2 hour ago. He only wants to eat his dental treats right now! Weird. Thank you for your response.


My pleasure to help. Unfortunately, Chance has had his share and then some of problems but I can only tell you seeing a good specialist is worth it's weight in gold. I see you are in Washington State -is that right? I'm in NY but know someone at Washington State University Veterinary Teaching Hospital. If it is near you, I would check there and get Gus a workup.
Here is a link: 
Cardiology

Chance was operated on at Colorado State Vet Teaching Hospital. I cannot overstate the caliber of expertise and care he got there. World class. He is with us today because of the cardiologist there.


----------



## azzure (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you Goldy. Unfortunately WSU is on the other side of the state from us, about 7 or 8 hours away. I will ask our vet about a cardiology referral.

Gus is almost back to normal today...carrying his toys around, happy to eat chicken broth and milkbones; still sort of picky about other sorts of food. I am treasuring this time with him...it's so hard not to know what we're dealing with.


----------



## azzure (Dec 10, 2011)

Update: Gus is back to his normal self. Looks a bit like a lion with all the shaved patches. The cytology has come back and shows no cancer cells. I am feeling a bit more hopeful that his collapse had "idiopathic" causes...he will go back in for a follow-up ultrasound and bloodwork in about 3 weeks. Please send us white light!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gus*



azzure said:


> Update: Gus is back to his normal self. Looks a bit like a lion with all the shaved patches. The cytology has come back and shows no cancer cells. I am feeling a bit more hopeful that his collapse had "idiopathic" causes...he will go back in for a follow-up ultrasound and bloodwork in about 3 weeks. Please send us white light!!!


So glad to hear this good news about Gus. Will be praying for him and you!


----------



## azzure (Dec 10, 2011)

Typing through my tears...my Gus had a wonderful three weeks after his heart was tapped. He was due to see a cardiologist tomorrow 4/14. But yesterday, after he ate a big breakfast and went outside to "help" my husband mow the lawn (which meant dropping a tennis ball repeatedly in front of the mower), he had a serious relapse. We took him to our vet who again found fluid around his heart; she referred us to a veterinary surgical center 1/2 hour away but my baby dog passed away just as we turned into the driveway of the center. I am heartbroken. The vet did a post-mortem scan of Gus's heart and said he saw a mass there. I guess that evil hemangio cancer has just claimed another victim. I really, really thought that he had turned the corner and was going to be OK. I loved him so much, and am grateful that we at least had some quality time with him before he went away.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I am so, so sorry for your loss. It is never easy. He had a good three weeks between episodes and I'm sure you all cherish that time you had. My deepest condolences.


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

Godspeed Gus. ((Hugs)) to your mom and dad.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Gus. It is so very heart breaking....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh no! I am so sorry!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I am just so sorry to see these. My condolences on losing sweet Gus.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear Gus passed, my heart goes out to you and your family.
My thoughts are with you all. 

Godspeed Gus


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Gus. My thoughts are with your family.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your baby Gus. He was too young to leave. Cancer is an awful thing taking away so many of our beautiful dogs. Hugs to you.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. You'll see him again one day.....he's waiting for you.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am so sorry ... Gus was so young ... My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss.

Run free Gus, knowing you were much loved


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I am so sorry that you have lost your wonderful Gus. Way too young.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about Gus. I, too, lost my heart-and-soul dog to cardiac hemangio. It's absolutely awful and cruel. 

It sounds like you had some extra time to lavish him with love and attention, as I did with my girl. That was the one tiny bright spot I found during that heartbreaking time.

Be kind and gentle to yourself. Sending prayers.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. Godspeed Gus, and hugs and prayers of comfort to your humans.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Godspeed sweet Gus!*

Godspeed sweet Gus!
Buddy's Mom Forever, added Gus to the 2016 Rainbow Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-list/395098-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-3.html

My Smooch and Snobear will watch over him!


----------

